# Marder IFV (From: Dragoons = Mechanized Infantry?)



## Black Watch (16 Aug 2005)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> We ended up where we are because we put "infantry" into armoured, tracked trucks and called it mech infantry following American practice.  The Americans however, also created something called armoured infantry dedicated to the IFV Bradley.  The Brits followed as did the Russians and everybody else.  All following Germany's lead with its Panzergrenadiers and the Marder.  Some Americans are now referring to the Armoured Infantry as Dragoons.



The marder was a anti-tank veh with a 75 or 88mm canon mounted on e pz 2 chassis. The veh you are talking about is the KMPF 251, a half-track veh mounted by 8 soldiers and equiped with 2 mg's (I know this for shure, my grandfather did serve into one of those



Edited to trim the quote down to only the referenced para.


----------



## McG (16 Aug 2005)

Marder IFV: http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/marder1a3.htm

Note: The Nazis were long defeated before Germany built this to fight along side the Leopard 1.


----------



## Black Watch (16 Aug 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Marder IFV: http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/marder1a3.htm
> 
> Note: The Nazis were long defeated before Germany built this to fight along side the Leopard 1.




Oh I thought that budy was talking avbout WWII veh...sorry


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Aug 2005)

No problem Black Watch.

Interesting Claybot.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (16 Aug 2005)

Hey Black Watch do you know your AFV (or anyone reading these threads) the Marder is an AIFV and it is armed with a 30mm gun!


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (16 Aug 2005)

Add to last, it also has a MILAN ATGW!


----------



## McG (16 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> it is armed with a 30mm gun!


It was 20 mm last I heard.   Is this an upgrade?


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (16 Aug 2005)

MCG, yes it is the 20mm, my bad!


----------



## Black Watch (16 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> Hey Black Watch do you know your AFV (or anyone reading these threads) the Marder is an AIFV and it is armed with a 30mm gun!


I was reffering to Marder I,II,andIII, wose were at veh used by German AT coys during WWII...My bad, I wixed those. Please forgive me


----------



## R711 (17 Aug 2005)

IIRC the new marder has an upgrade to 30 mm just for the fun of it, those pesky germans
R711 OUT


----------



## ArmyRick (23 Aug 2005)

Bitter, were you in 2VP when we used to train at Shilo while the germans were still there? They used to keep a bunch of their marders and Leo2 in a compound on the base.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (24 Aug 2005)

Unfortunately no, I seen them when the Leopard 2's just before they left for good, pretty darn cool! It would even be cooler to see the 2A5's in action!


----------

